# 2009 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread



## tsx (Dec 31, 2008)

This year i'll start the 2009 flashlight collection thread  i'll post soon pictures of my collection


The 2008 collection thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185416 (started by light emitting dude )


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

A good photo of my Coleman 530 lumen:


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I gave my wife a new Nikon point & shoot for christmas. It was really foggy and diffuse white light this morning, and I had some free time to take some pics.

Miracle Beam shower head. This one as silly as it may be, is not all that bad of a light. It fits an 18650 cell with no modification and room to spare for a DC-DC board. It tail stands and has good threads and O-ring engagement. It definitely will not remain stock for long.













RC-C3, scotch tape modded for flood









Leatherman LGX-200, my fave EDC

















Romisen RC-N3-Q5 from shiningbeam.com. I have beaten the living snot out of this light. It has proven to be my most durable light.









Gerber Tempo. I have a Fenix E01 in coming... look forward to a head to head shootout.









Energizer 1-AA, Luxeon-I, a nice EDC for the $$$. Its my wifes purse-EDC.









Superfire 501-B.... Ugh... just saying that name makes me cringe. My cheapest light, surprisingly durable. It has seen its share of drops and tumbles.









Inova X1-V2. They don't make em' like they used to.









Energizer hard-case, 2AAA. I like the feel, ergonomics, overall weight, and water resistance... but thats about it.









Top Stryker, one of the better asian origin lights IMHO.









Surefire 6P, my workhorse













Minimag 2AA, if these guys can make a quality flashlight in USA for under $20 why can't someone else?









Surefire M2, best for last

















Lowes Task Force




Fraen magic!





My daughters Solitaire


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Sardaukar (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Aleph Mule:






McGizmo LunaSol20 and LunaSol27:






McGizmo RedEye










McGizmo SunDrop / Photon Freedom / Zebra H30:







Luce de Notte:











Collect them all:






bernie


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

WOW Kiessling, great pictures and amazing lights. I really like the McGizmo RedEye!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

The RedEye is my most favourite light of all. It is amazing.

It is a McGizmo modded SF E3e prototype with turbohead. It now has some Rebels including a red one in the center for color rendition. It has also 2 levels fully regulated by turning the head, Don did some awesome work here, as always.

Pictured next to a LunSol20 for size comparison:






And the mouth of the beast:






bernie


----------



## Team Member (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

...hmmm..
I don´t know if I have posted this one...

2 of my most loved lights


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Kiessling said:


> The RedEye is my most favourite light of all. It is amazing.
> 
> It is a McGizmo modded SF E3e prototype with turbohead. It now has some Rebels including a red one in the center for color rendition. It has also 2 levels fully regulated by turning the head, Don did some awesome work here, as always.


 
Excellent pictures! The RedEye is truly one of the most beautiful looking lights I have ever seen, especially with the red LED on. I love the look of the 7 emitters, each one with their own reflector. Don certainly did outstanding work on that light, and it sounds like one of the most well balanced lights made based on the features you describe, such as having regulated output.:thumbsup: 



For this thread, here is my Task Force next to my Husky LED Spotlight:


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My newest lights!
Fenix E01 and LD01


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Damm! The blue is nice. Should have bought blue instead of all the orange and pink


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I was originally going to get olive, but 4sevens told me it was sold out, so I got blue. I'm glad i made the switch though!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I finally got the light I dreamed about for 2 years 

It is a Zylight RGB HD-LEd spot..here some shots....more than one light in an attractive format


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

That's great !
Just had a look at their page ... I want one!

bernie


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Update!
i'll give a prize to anyone who can name all of the lights in this pic!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My favorite new 62.5 lumen General Use V2 6 chip 3AAA Coast LED Lenser:







Coleman 530 lumen LED Spotlight and Black&Decker 2 Million Power Series:


----------



## BSBG (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here are a few:


----------



## QtrHorse (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

BSBG,

Are those Downloads Magrings on both of the Mag lights?


----------



## BSBG (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



QtrHorse said:


> BSBG,
> 
> Are those Downloads Magrings on both of the Mag lights?



Yes, and Download's SS bezels as well.


----------



## QtrHorse (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Thank you,

They look great together, on each end.


----------



## Team Member (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



BSBG said:


>




The one on the left, is it a early M3 head on that one?


----------



## BSBG (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Team Member said:


> The one on the left, is it a early M3 head on that one?



You are correct sir - I love the uncluttered look of the early M3 bezels. I think it looks better on the Leef body than the original M3 body too.


----------



## Team Member (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



BSBG said:


> You are correct sir - I love the uncluttered look of the early M3 bezels. I think it looks better on the Leef body than the original M3 body too.



I would say that they are discreet. They don´t call up on attention and that is sometimes a good thing.

Very nice collection BSBG.


----------



## Cuso (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

WOW, it took me 5 minutes on a 1g connection to load this whole page!!Better put a warning on the title for our 56k friends... Great collections guys keep it coming:twothumbs


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



BSBG said:


> Here are a few:



Tat Talon knife is crazy!!!:huh: And i see that it's sold out online already.:mecry:


----------



## BSBG (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



SuperLightMan said:


> Tat Talon knife is crazy!!!:huh: And i see that it's sold out online already.:mecry:



I ordered it from Blade Tech on a whim when the "Limited Edition" was on sale - go figure. The blade to handle ratio is a little weak, but it is cool anyway


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here are pictures of my collection of CREE XR-E super throwers.

From left to right: Task Force 2C, Brinkmann 3 watt Digital Dimmable 2D, Husky 2D 4 watt, Husky 3 watt LED spotlight, Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight, Dorcy 220 lumen rechargeable.







All of the same lights as above arranged differently:







A reflector size comparison shot excluding the Task Force and Coleman. Brinkmann 3 watt left, Husky 2D second to left, Dorcy 220 lumen second to right, Husky 3 watt LED spotlight right:


----------



## marcoc (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

State of small collection 2009.


----------



## Sardaukar (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Small collection, marcoc?


----------



## QtrHorse (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



BSBG said:


> Here are a few:


 

Look what you made me do by posting this pic.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

This is the first flashlight photo I felt was good enough to post on a photography thread:


----------



## Child of Rawls (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## ktafil (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

OKay, not my best lights here, but the photo itself is the idea!
It has some to do with another hobby of mine, geocaching.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## brighterisbetter (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice ones Toby, I especially like the quad-die (P7 ?) pic in the last post, something about the angle it was taken at is very appealing. :kewlpics:


----------



## bf1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Sweet! :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



brighterisbetter said:


> Nice ones Toby, I especially like the quad-die (P7 ?) pic in the last post, something about the angle it was taken at is very appealing. :kewlpics:


Hmm, i dont know anymore... just tried, until it looks like that!


----------



## Viper715 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My collection there all workers. I carry the G2L and Streamlight on my belt. I carry the Nitecore and River Rock in my front shirt pocket and I've just recently sold my e1. The Garity and Dorcy are both in my glove box as emergency lights.:twothumbs

Streamlight LED DS, Surefire G2L, River Rock 1AA, Nitecore Extreme GDP, Surefire E1e





The silver one is a Dorcy 6 AAA and the orange one is a Garity 3 AAA































Surefire G2L and Surefire e1e
















Smith and Wesson and Nitecore





My Smith&Wesson J frame My Extreme and My Berreta 96F and M3





Beretta and M3





My Smith&Wesson J frame My Extreme and My Berreta 96F and M3 again.


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

After exhausting the few SSC P7 reflector options available, and none too pleased with the results of boring out XR-E reflectors for P7, I began to experiment with MC-E emitters (and got much more enthusiastic). Here's my (current) MC-E modded-only collection:







I've got 3 more in the works, 2 of which are 1xCR123A keychain lights.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nothing special here, just some macro shots with a point-n-shoot:


----------



## Princeultra (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

A better background than below...
Same nice lights!












No-name/inova/Sidewinder/MRV/JetIII/P3D/D2Ultra/AmiLite


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here's some of mine. Not exactly my entire collection. Some lights from this photos have been sold or traded.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

What black flashlight is the one rthe killer and the Orb Raw?


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> What black flashlight is the one rthe killer and the Orb Raw?



If you mean to the right, that's the Zebralight H30.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> What black flashlight is the one rthe killer and the Orb Raw?


 
Toby,

Which one are you referring to?

*On the first row, I have:*

Streamlight Nano (Left)
La Petite Killer (right)

*On the Second row, From Left to Right:*

Killer Ti AAA
Peak Pacific CR2
Lummi Raw CR2
Zebralight H30


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Great pics, folks.

I don't have a very big collection. Here are some of my favorites, my HDS extended family (sorry; I only take bad pictures):


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



gottawearshades said:


> Great pics, folks.
> 
> I don't have a very big collection. Here are some of my favorites, my HDS extended family (sorry; I only take bad pictures):



I think this picture was well staged and taken :thumbsup:


----------



## mmajunkie (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

More pictures to come.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

LOVE the SS Crenelated Bezels


----------



## Sean (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here's some pics of my 2009 lights:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



xcel730 said:


> Toby,
> 
> Which one are you referring to?
> 
> ...


 
Yes i meant the Peak Pecific CR2...

Will this light still build?


----------



## BSBG (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

SF M6, FM Megalennium, KL5 Lego:






My growing McGizmo collection:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Beautiful pictures and amazing lights BSBG, however your second one exceeds the size limit on CPF of 800x800 pixels and you need to resize it.


My Dorcy K2 Luxeon 6W LED Spotlight. I love it because its beam is like a blue laser.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Wow very nice McGizmo Collection! :twothumbs


----------



## Edwood (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Added a few more since taking these pics.











-Ed


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Stanley HID3000 bulb cooling down





Peak McKinley RGB





Fenix P1D/Merkava DIY II trit





Kellogg's Indiana Jones LED cereal box flashlight


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



StarHalo said:


> Stanley HID3000 bulb cooling down



Fantastic shot. :thumbsup:

You forgot to stick back the Milkymod label on the Indiana Jones light. :laughing:


----------



## Olaf_S (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Wee`s one one more


















Greetings
Olaf


----------



## EV_007 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Wow, lots of nice pics guys. 

Here's a shot I did of my new light meter flanked by two of my favorite lights.
The scene is lit by ONE Surefire E2E with the F04 diffuser shined on each side while the shutter remained open the camera.


----------



## radu1976 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here's the big part of my collection :


----------



## Zatoichi (May 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I'm a little embarassed about my photos after seeing some of the others, but while I'm uploading them I thought I'd post these. I didn't bother including my Mags. They're a bit blurry, but you can always play 'guess the flashlight'.


----------



## rolling (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## toby_pra (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Schick! 

Where did you get the bezel / retaining ring?


----------



## rolling (May 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> Schick!
> 
> Where did you get the bezel / retaining ring?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/230375


----------



## Kilovolt (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

The number of Fenix lights grows ....


----------



## Sardaukar (May 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice!


----------



## MWClint (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Rounded em all up and arranged them nicely. Plan is to mount this rack on
the wall of my hobby room.





Top Row Left
Valiant ARC AA adapter w/peak matterhorn head/high cri p4
Peak Rainier HAIII
Peak Rainier HAIII MC-E+IMR
Rainer SS K2 200 TFFC
2 Brass Atlantics - original Lux III
Rainier Bi-Flupic+P7 + IMR 
Rainier 2xAA High cri P4
Peak Ti Caribbean high cri p4
Behind row-inova X03 17670 modded tube





Top Row Right(after the Ti light)
brass caribbean high cri p4
rubber garrity high cri p4 modded
burgundy acid dyed G2 LF E0-6
inova x5 
inova x1 aa boost+high cri p4
behind row.rayovac rebel 3w+minimags





Middle Row Left - Fenix AAA's
E1 luxIII mod
E01 seoul P4 U2SWOH!
L0D w/Q5wc 
LD01 SS w/Q5wc 
L0Ti seoul p4 u2swoh
L0Ti high cri p4






Middle Row Right
Brass Peak Pacifc SP CR2
Pacifc XLR AA
Brass Caribbean high cri p4
Caribbean p4 U2SWOH
Pacific SP AA brass and HAIII
Baltic SP 2xN U2SWOH P4
Brass Mckinley 7 led cr123
HAIII Mckinley 7 led cr123
Ultrafire SS Q5wc+800mah shining beam driver





Bottom Row Left
2xAAA brass tube wrapped with green magnet wire, p4 u bin
first run peak AAA
Peak matterhorn RGB led
Shasta N cell brass+HAIII
Shasta N cell brass
Matterhorn 3 led warm 
Matterhorn 3 led cool
Matterhorn polished high cri p4






Bottom Row Right
Matterhorn 3 led stainless
PF's Ti Splash Killer AAA Atwood
Mcgizmo Sapphire+ high cri P4
Ti EX10+high cri P4
Spy 007
Nitecore ex10+high cri P4
Ra twisty 100(ssc)
Gatlight Ti v-bin p4
3mag solitaires red/silver/black





Floor
(left)
Mag 1x18650+smooth dereelight+1.5amps Q5wc
Mag 3D D2DIM P7
Mag 1D quad bore+finned
Keychain - polished brass peak AAA+high cri p4
(center)
Mag 6D, dw buck, d2dim, p7, 6accupower 10k LSD
Peak First Responder 2x18650 Adjustable P7
Nitecore D20
Fenix L2D Q5
(right)
Peak Night Patrol K2 200 TFFC 1x18650
Barbolight 4xhigh cri p4
MG Lmini II+turbo head+neutral cree





Thats pretty much everything.
2 shelf queens..the Splash Killer, and the Gatlight.
The spy 007 and the brass peaks love to be carried.


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here some of mine...


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



MWClint said:


> ... Thats pretty much everything.



Well, that's impressive (actually stunning!) ... even if that is all there is.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Newest light: EagleTac P10A2


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

E1D











6P





E1L/G2/E1D


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



MWClint said:


> Rounded em all up and arranged them nicely.


Awesome collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My collection as of mid-March:






I've added 8 (I think) more lights to the collection since then.


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



gallonoffuel said:


> E1D


 
That E1D is a cool looking little light. :thumbsup: I take it you have the 15 lumen MN01 bulb in there?


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



H2Orower said:


> That E1D is a cool looking little light. :thumbsup: I take it you have the 15 lumen MN01 bulb in there?



Actually I have a CREE P4. See this post to see how I accomplished this:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2920691&postcount=7


----------



## H2Orower (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



gallonoffuel said:


> Actually I have a CREE P4. See this post to see how I accomplished this:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2920691&postcount=7


 
Nice job. You're much more ambitious than I am.


----------



## Energie (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Some homemade / modified lights


----------



## Skyeye (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

This is the most recent addition to my collection. It's a Starlight #293 railroad conductor's signal lantern. It is made by the Avon company in NY. They made lights like this since 1889 and went out of business in 1989. It is a spring contact 6V battery source and is pretty bright even with the standard issue bulbs. Tomorrow I will try to get a Krypton or Xenon replacement for the reflector side. I will leave the signal side original as it has a spare bulb visible in top of reflector housing. This is a commercial grade professional light and even though used by railroad staff still works and pretty much looks like new. I got it at a local model railroad show today.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Really nice lantern Skyeye, and I enjoyed your description of it! I have always really liked unique 6V lantern style lights like that. I think it would really benefit from a xenon bulb.


----------



## Death's Head (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Clicky with Ti bezel and Ti clip.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Willieboy (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Standin' tall before the man:


----------



## souptree (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Kilovolt said:


> The number of Fenix lights grows ....



I am not a Fenix fan, but that photograph is freakin' gorgeous. :thumbsup:



Death's Head said:


> Clicky with Ti bezel and Ti clip.



Paul, is that the Long 14?


----------



## houtex (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## old4570 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



brighterisbetter said:


>



One word - WOW! :bow:


----------



## Illum (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

That's a beautiful stand you got there MWClint, custom built for your lights yes?:twothumbs

Whats left of my surefires after I consolidated and sold a few. I couldn't find an anti rolling mat so this will do :thinking:




+++

closeup




two single stage E2Ls using L4 bodies, a third ones coming shortly
a E1e with matching serial to carrot
My first A2-HA-WH, A31798
round A2 I keep on the car with an SC3 and a spare lamp

+++

These are not so much rare as they are valuable to me personally




E2D + KL4 was modded by AaronM to MC-E, its my side EDC
A2-BK-WH was secondhand from Carpenter, just there on my bed side and its becoming a user for midnight fridge raids
E2e-BK runs a EO-E1R + 17670, its my main EDC...I'm thinking of getting a red filter for it


----------



## MWClint (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Illum said:


> That's a beautiful stand you got there MWClint, custom built for your lights yes?:twothumbs
> 
> [spot reserved for my own pics, it'll take sometime to gather lights from far and wide]



Hey thanks Illum, the more i look at it, i think it's an old bathroom vanity shelf/
towel rack. It sat unused for years at my parents house and they were going 
to toss it, so i claimed it. 

Nice Surefire collection you got there!


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

@old4570

Where are these nice Solarforce where sold (the one with a 1*Cr123 body)? :wave:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

LiteFlux








NiteCore


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My LX2


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Sardaukar said:


>



Great photograph Sardaukar - how did you get the effect behind the flashlights? I assume it is another beam bounced off the wall / background?

:twothumbs


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Meganoggin said:


> Great photograph Sardaukar - how did you get the effect behind the flashlights? I assume it is another beam bounced off the wall / background?
> 
> :twothumbs



Correct. It's an EagleTac T10C2 shining its light on the background.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Sardaukar said:


> Correct. It's an EagleTac T10C2 shining its light on the background.


Thanks Dude. You have quite a theme going with your photography - really nice and lots of effort & very much enjoyed :thumbsup:


----------



## Tixx (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

<img src="http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1829/mysmallcollection.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/>


----------



## van Christie (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Novatac 120P meets Caipirinha?


----------



## sledhead (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Forgot I'd taken this pic a while ago.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My new Surefire C2-CJ






Fenix TK11











Surefire E2DL


----------



## sjalbrec (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

here's a little stainless steel and titanium mixin' it up:


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My "Go To" Collection...(firearms not included)


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

very nice lego's! :wave:


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> very nice lego's! :wave:


 
Thanks! Best part, is they're sll stock parts!


----------



## Dual (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

All I have so far.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Dual said:


> All I have so far.


 
You're definitely on the right track...those are some nice "firsts"...I like the blade on the Kershaw as well!


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Just screwing around with camera settings today. Sometimes I wish I knew something about photography.


----------



## Illum (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Dual said:


> All I have so far.



which spyderco is this? :thinking:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Great starter lights Dual!

Nice pictures Gallonoffuel. They're slightly dark by one Fstop, but it looks kinda artsy.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My new A2 Green-Yellow that just arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Patriot said:


> Great starter lights Dual!
> 
> Nice pictures Gallonoffuel. They're slightly dark by one Fstop, but it looks kinda artsy.



I see that now. They looked better on the LCD screen on my laptop, but on a CRT they are dark. I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## reneir0492 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

these are my surefires for now


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



reneir0492 said:


> these are my surefires for now


Heh...Nice. Lock picks and lock pick gun. Perhaps one of those zebra lights or a Surefire headlamp would do you good since you'll need both hands to pick a lock.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Some new outdoors shots of my A2


----------



## 276 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I really like those yellow-green leds !!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



276 said:


> I really like those yellow-green leds !!!



They look even better in real life too, depending on monitor settings etc etc you don't really get to see the awesome colour!

I love it! :twothumbs


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## 276 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I love Eagetac T100C2 pics :thumbsup:


----------



## reneir0492 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

*[very long and unnecessary quote removed - DM51]*

you know what i, saw a youtube flashlight review with the same exact light as you have.


----------



## reneir0492 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



SuperLightMan said:


> Heh...Nice. Lock picks and lock pick gun. Perhaps one of those zebra lights or a Surefire headlamp would do you good since you'll need both hands to pick a lock.


i was thinking of getting the saint :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Some new pics.

U2 and A2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*






Jetbeam Jet-III M (R2) @ 2 Lumens :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice pic mate, got any more?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Like an Aviator A2 perhaps? :thinking:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

:laughing:

I meant more pics of the Jet-III!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Oh... in that case here you go! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



[email protected] said:


> Oh... in that case here you go!


 

Thats a nice lookin light!:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

It is!

I'll have to take some pics of mine one day... it is neglected so far


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Thats a nice lookin light!:twothumbs



Thanks, it's user interface is the best I've ever used


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Thats a nice lookin light!:twothumbs



+1

I really like the stainless bezel & tailcap rings :naughty:


----------



## fareast (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

New addition to my very modest collection




















I love this light but now, where would I be putting the tritium...:thinking:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Meganoggin said:


> +1
> 
> I really like the stainless bezel & tailcap rings :naughty:



Me too... that's why this configuration on a Solarforce L2M is so appealing (see below) this isn't my light (it's from the show & tell Solarforce thread) but a nice photo to share all the same! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## mikevelarde (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



DimeRazorback said:


>


 
I'll take the C2!!:naughty:


----------



## Skashkash (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Small stuff:





Howdy, 
Just mucking about a bit, still trying to figure out proper macro function on the digital camera.
Everything should be pretty recognizable (Maratac AAA & a KD Buckle on the right).


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Skashkash said:


> Small stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot - good to see another paracord junky


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My new Red A2L


----------



## 276 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice!!! I am waiting on the green version to come out.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Skashkash said:


> Small stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Those CRKT's are nice, especially the one's with the Kit-Carson hilt's "assited opening". Nice para-cord work too!


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

More Nitecore


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

"Hug"






:grouphug:


----------



## desertrat21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here are a few from a couple nights ago:
Surefire M6 conversion -
WA1185, FM 3X17670 battery holder, FM bi-pin MN holder, diffusion film





Fenix TK40





Quark 1232 Tactical and Quark 123 Tactical


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice pics and light desertrat21!!

:twothumbs


----------



## Superorb (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



desertrat21 said:


> Here are a few from a couple nights ago:
> Surefire M6 conversion -
> WA1185, FM 3X17670 battery holder, FM bi-pin MN holder, diffusion film
> 
> ...



Does the 123-2 take an 18650 too?


----------



## desertrat21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Superorb said:


> Does the 123-2 take an 18650 too?


 
The tube's too narrow to run the 18650 but a 17670 works wonderfully!
:twothumbs


----------



## Vernon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice collection Vernon!


----------



## Vernon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Thanks! It's a humble start, but I do feel like the addition of the new Legion II has added some life. I'd really like to get my hands on a more custom-style light.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

It's a great start in my opinion!

:thumbsup:

Theres a few there I would take no questions asked!


:nana:


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*






Bigger version of my avatar. Completely unedited with camera phone on auto. Taken while doing a No. 2 .


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



[email protected] said:


> Bigger version of my avatar. Completely unedited with camera phone on auto. Taken while doing a No. 2 .



Eeeeeew - too much information!


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Awesome!!!!! Iove my Nitecore... They really do make classy tough flashlights!


Kilovolt said:


> More Nitecore


----------



## rockz4532 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Quark AA warm with Kershaw Skyline.
Oh no, first flashlights, now knives! :nana:


----------



## old4570 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Illum (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



old4570 said:


>



you got some explaining to do, what did you do to the body?!


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Yeah looks nice...i am also interested!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Well here's my newly acquired Surefire L1 (Gen2), what can I say... I've got the SF bug! 

















LMAO from the looks of that first photo the tabletop could use some more "marveer"


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

The AA Brothers from Nitecore


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice Nitecores!

:thumbsup:


----------



## old4570 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

What falshlight is that?


----------



## gswitter (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Maratac AAA


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

So it's a beautiful day today!
Therefore I decided I would take advantage of the Suns rays, and take my C2-CJ out into the backyard for a walk!


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice Pics!!! Gee I miss my C2-CJ


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Why did you sell it??


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

At the time it wasn't as rare and sought after as it is now... Had both the C2 and E2e CJ. I think I off loaded them when I was saving for a house deposit... Now I've sold the house I miss them!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

That sucks 

At least you had the pleasure of owning one!


----------



## old4570 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Illum said:


> you got some explaining to do, what did you do to the body?!



What Body ? 

L2micro , no body , Q5 1 x RCR123A 5 mode ... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238094


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Just took some more pics of my A2L


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



DimeRazorback said:


> So it's a beautiful day today!
> Therefore I decided I would take advantage of the Suns rays, and take my C2-CJ out into the backyard for a walk!


 
What's this supposed to be a picture of...your backyard? All I see is a bunch of leaves and grass...:laughing:

Sweet pic's of the A2 BTW...those red LED's make it look very intimidating. One of the merc's on the new RAMBO flick had an older A2-RD...it's still a toss up for me between the red and YG versions...the YG is "cooler", but I think the red would get more use honestly.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Haha, there is a C2-CJ in there somewhere!!
It's funny, because that is actually a pot plant hanging from a tree in my backyard, with some strange flat plant in it... But I really love using it to take pics of lights in!

It is just really hard because it spins around, so I have to set up the lens, and the hold the pot still while I take the shots 


The red is more useful in my opinion... but I love my yellow greens


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

A2L, very nice!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Thanks Sardaukar! :thumbsup:

Theres more pics of it floating around in this or the surefire thread somewhere 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Awesome pics agian Dime! you make me want to own one but I think its one I'd need to see in action first yeh?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

It hasn't gotten a very good response on here, but I love mine 110%

The main led is rather cool, but it isn't as blue as my beamshots show, and it has a beautiful beam.

Awesome amount of flood, and it actually throws rather well!

I look at it as what it is, and that is a GREAT light!

I wouldn't trade it for anything!

I think alot of people would be pleasantly surprised after playing with one for a while!


----------



## SilentK (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Just a little something i did today


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

nothing new. but I tried to emulate Surefire style pics using my kroma for the blue and red highlights.


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Solscud007 said:


> nothing new. but I tried to emulate Surefire style pics using my kroma for the blue and red highlights.




Looks good to me. :thumbsup: I'm still waiting for a red filter to arrive so I can duplicate that effect.


----------



## csshih (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

a quick shot.






I should try doing some artistic shots soon


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Solscud007 said:


> nothing new. but I tried to emulate Surefire style pics using my kroma for the blue and red highlights.



What a head is that?


----------



## milkshake (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice Pic, Milkshake!


----------



## Illum (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



csshih said:


> a quick shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



artistic shots eh....
add some color maybe?


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Vesper (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Remember these? Thank you Art Bell for getting me into flashlights.

C. Crane Trek/Expedition


----------



## Illum (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Vesper said:


> Remember these? Thank you Art Bell for getting me into flashlights.
> 
> C. Crane Trek/Expedition



wow, this brings back memories of the old cpf...these were high ends back then


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*




http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/Blue22photosS/09190915361.jpg


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

So these are the majority of my lights. I have more that are borrowed out or in other places that didn't make this roundup.








And "other" lights as well. I'm not just a SF fan, but am a little biased to them I guess.


----------



## DecemberHeat (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Just got my JiL J2, thought of sharing...


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Very nice...that Jil!


----------



## fareast (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## gallonoffuel (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Rounded up the SFs for some family gathering.


----------



## Vernon (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Just added a Surefire L1 Milky K2-TFFC to the collection. Lost my T1 to the ocean recently...sad day.






Newest addition to the family:


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

very nice Milky-Mod!:wave:


----------



## Vernon (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Thanks, Toby. It's my first Milky mod. For a single cell, it really kicks out the light. I get about 30 lumens on low and 160 on high. It's the perfect EDC for me.


----------



## Vernon (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

One more shot. Seriously, I'll stop posting pics of the same lights. I guess I got the bug right now.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Why stop?

If your not reposting the same shot everytime I sure don't mind!

You have a nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice lights, Vernon. Looks like you've got your bases covered.

Geoff


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My EagleTac lights.


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

How about that?

Surefire M3 with RPM ti-bezel, Nailbender SSC P7 drop-in, very rare 18650 Leef C to M body (its grooved baby) and clicky tailcap...


----------



## gswitter (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Nice!

Needs an RPM tail (or mabye and SW01/02), but still nice.


----------



## greenpea76 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Where's the pic toby pra? Its not showing up.
I might have a twin across the world. Minus the nailbender drop-in.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Toby...Heres mine.

KL3 with the C-M adaptor removed and running a P7 DD

It lives under my pillow next to the Shrapnal.

The holsters are screwed to eachother..


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



greenpea76 said:


> Where's the pic toby pra? Its not showing up.
> I might have a twin across the world. Minus the nailbender drop-in.



To me it shows up...

Hey DaFab also very nice! Whats the output about?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> To me it shows up...
> 
> Hey DaFab also very nice! Whats the output about?


 


*Its All Flood!....*perfect for blinding anyone stupid enough to break in..:devil::touche:


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I like flood more than throw! :tinfoil:

The M3 head still has nice throw but also very nice sidespill...:wave:


----------



## milkshake (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

New to forums, but been playing with lights for a while. I actually never knew I was a "Flashaholic" until I found this forum!

Well here are some pics of my collection.


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

what is that light with the tri-pod?


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

It's a Stanley AAA tripod. Each of the legs hold 1 AAA battery.

It is just short of useless....I'm hoping at some point to replace the LEDs.


----------



## DecemberHeat (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

E1D in the flesh.:naughty:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4015246876/


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My 2xAA lights.


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## moviles (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

EagleTac M2XC4 Neutral.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

My M4


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

some of my new goodies...


----------



## yuk (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> some of my new goodies...


What is the 2nd from right light? :thinking:


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



">


Origianlly had the Mag-LED on, too, but when it was on, my camera couldn't focus. But, yeah, my modest collection: Fenix LD20, LE Ti Quark AA, Mini-Mag LED, Mini-Mag incan. w/red nite-ize drop in.


----------



## jdb (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

hello ! :wave:

I'm new on this forum, and i discovered flashlights just a few weeks ago.

well...i'm not yet a flashahoolic, when i see someone's collections...:twothumbs

here is my little familly:

a 1*AAA, a 1*14500, a 1*AA, a 2*(R)CR- Q5, a 2*(R)CR - MC-E, a 2*(R)CR -R2...





i'm just waiting a MCU-C7 (1*(R)CR...) don't know exactly when, it's from DX... 

the next will be some 1/2*18650...may be a RRT1, a TK30, or perhaps a SST ?

PS. sorry for the photo quality, I have just a Lumix-FX35, it's not quite accurate with this light...


----------



## beavo451 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

slightly used...but still a favorite!


----------



## John_Galt (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



yuk said:


> What is the 2nd from right light? :thinking:



It looks like some sort of Peak...


----------



## Boy SureFire (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Lots of great looking lights!!!

P.S. I hate to be a kill joy, but some of the pics in post#223 look bigger than 800X800?


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Search (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Armadew (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Search (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Armadew said:


> Image deleted - Search



You should swap the tailcaps. I've got my E1B tailcap on my E2DL and still retain perfect grip. With the E2DL tailcap on my E1B I actually have grip. Without it I'm constantly trying to use the clip to be able to press it without it sliding around.


----------



## Armadew (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Yep, that's how I usually have them.


----------



## 43X16 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Really nice pic there beavo, may I ask what camera & lens?




beavo451 said:


>


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



yuk said:


> What is the 2nd from right light? :thinking:


 
Thats a Tank007 from DX. Just a cheap light for my car...:naughty:


----------



## beavo451 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*









43X16 said:


> Really nice pic there beavo, may I ask what camera & lens?


 

Nikon D300 + 17-55mm lens


----------



## 43X16 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



beavo451 said:


> Nikon D300 + 17-55mm lens



Another nice on. Thanks


----------



## fiveform (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Jetbeam Jet-III M with Olight Warrior M20 R2 in OD







JetBeam RRT-1 Raptor





iTAC TDL-1 Tactical Weapon Light


----------



## gallonoffuel (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## gallonoffuel (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

One more:


----------



## Andyy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*






:thumbsup:


----------



## fenix-rules (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Fenix P1D/Merkava DIY II trit





i feel so embarrassed asking this cause ive been on here for a while, but what is that glowing thing and where can i get one?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Vernon (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Really nice, JKL. I like the variety!


----------



## Arnulf (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



fiveform said:


> Jetbeam Jet-III M with Olight Warrior M20 R2 in OD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice.:thumbsup:

My fav is the JetBeam RRT-1 Raptor....I want one.


----------



## desertrat21 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Here's my 4Sevens collection... now all it needs is a Maelstrom (or two)





One of my favorite headlamps (Z60W):





Quark RGB in all of its blue glory:





Quark RGB in its red glory:





Quark 123*2 Ti and its wonderful XP-G R5 emitter:


----------



## radu1976 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## revance (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## fiveform (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Olight Triton M30 and Warrior M21 Luminus


----------



## fiveform (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Surefire E2D LED Executive Defender with Nitecore SR3 Smartring


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Vernon (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

You guys really take some kick *** pictures.


----------



## JKL (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Vernon said:


> Really nice, JKL. I like the variety!



Thank you very much Vernon, this is just the "2009" collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## fiveform (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

*Forgot one of my favorites, the EagleTac M2C4 900 lumens!!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



fiveform said:


> *Forgot one of my favorites, the EagleTac M2C4 900 lumens!!!*
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Ns656Tge5F4/Szv-eqzVBRI/AAAAAAAAANs/rfg1eEb28sw/s800/DSC_0009-Edit.jpg




I like that background you're using for your photos. Adds a nice texture to the picture. I'm always in search of new, interesting materials for photography.


----------



## run4jc (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

I confess - I did a similar post in the darkroom over here - but here's a couple of photos...there are others in the other post

My McGizmo PD-S





Milkyspit CREEmator hosted by 2x123 McClicky Pak





Starting left, and clockwise:
McGizmo Haiku, CREEmator, McGizmo Ti PD-S, MirageMan Ti Mule hosted by 1x123 McClicky Pak





Same 'family' - I like this photo....






'Business end' of a Haiku...





'Business end' of a CREEmator...




4th from the left is the McGizmo Sundrop XP - it provided the light for most of these photos....




A few Surefires...





What is it about this hobby? What comes over us? Grown ladies and men parting with hundreds or thousands of $$ to get "just one more"...yet there's always that "one more" waiting for us.

I'm so glad I'm not alone - my name is Dan, and I'm a flashaholic!!


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



fenix-rules said:


> Fenix P1D/Merkava DIY II trit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I presume it is a tritium tube, and that they are built in to the flashlight. Tritium has a short half life of 12 years, meaning that the light intensity fades to 50% of the initial value after 12 years, and 25% after 24 years. It emits beta radiation (electrons) meaning that it is contained by the glass container, and even if it escapes, it does not penetrate your skin. Best not to inhale/swallow the gas though.


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



run4jc said:


> A few Surefires...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that a Mule head on the Lx2 body?


----------



## run4jc (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



toby_pra said:


> Is that a Mule head on the Lx2 body?



No - it's stock. It just looks that way 'cause part of the head is hidden behind the T1A...



Here's another photo of my LX2:


----------



## Boy SureFire (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Some fun pics I took while using a Honda power washer(FWI it's 2600 PSI)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4246018522/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4246018506/in/photostream/


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

Edit: Moved my photos to _2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread_.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*

enough!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



Dioni said:


> enough!


I think you are right - after all, it is now 2010...

DaFABRICATA already started the 2010 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread so I think it would be best to continue there. If anyone would like me to move their post(s) from this (2009) thread to the new (2010) one, PM me and I'll do it. This thread is now closed.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: 2009 Post your Flashlight photography and collection*



DM51 said:


> If anyone would like me to move their post(s) from this (2009) thread to the new (2010) one, PM me and I'll do it.


I've received a number of PMs asking me to move posts made in 2010 to the new thread, and rather than move some and leave others behind, I decided to move them all, lol. 

The only ones from 2010 left here are those that pre-date the start of the 2010 thread (01-04-2010)


----------

